# Pic the Flick



## krissy78 (Feb 5, 2007)

Ok people rules are simple....
I write 3 lines from a movie

each individual speaker needs there own number so if there is 2 speakers it would read 

1 never would of thought of that
2 clearly you've never been to singapore
2 where did you get that

then the person who correctly guessed the movie as Pirates of the Caribbean 1 would write the next 3 lines and so on.

First movie is

1 he sold his own liver on the black market for a new set of speakers
2 he's our guy
3 how do we get him to date Kat

have fun!


----------



## krissy78 (Feb 5, 2007)

number 3 should be a number 1 so it is

1
2
1


----------



## slim6y (Feb 5, 2007)

ooooh.. tough game (accents are so hard to read )


----------



## lacemonitor (Feb 5, 2007)

1 he sold his own liver on the black market for a new set of speakers

10 things i hate about you 

ok im still not with it on the rules of the game so i guess i need to put 3 lines of a movie correct???


----------



## krissy78 (Feb 5, 2007)

cmon guys give it a go, and accents might be hard to read but hey if you've seen the movie and liked the movie chances are you will pic the Flick


----------



## lacemonitor (Feb 5, 2007)

1. Oohh right ..... that makes perfect sense
1. turn right to go left
1. yes ... thankyou ... or should i say no thankyou

this is from the 1 speaker i think i just got the hang of it lol


----------



## Hsut77 (Feb 5, 2007)

Cars


----------



## Hsut77 (Feb 5, 2007)

1 - There's something out there, waiting for us... it ain't no man.

2 - He's losing his cool. There's nothing out there but a couple of men 
that we're going to have to take down.

3 - You still don't get it, do you Dillon? He took Davis... and now he 
wants us.


----------



## lacemonitor (Feb 5, 2007)

Predator ... lol 

1. chew some valarium root and get more excercise
2. aye Come on.... Im in pain
1. you wanna see pain, swing by 1st methodus tuesday nites
1 see the guys with testicular cancer .... That's pain


----------



## krissy78 (Feb 5, 2007)

only 3 lines lace monitor


----------



## lacemonitor (Feb 5, 2007)

sorry bout that , the last 2 lines are 1 but i broke into 2 .. my bad


----------



## Hsut77 (Feb 5, 2007)

Fight Club!!!!!


----------



## Hsut77 (Feb 5, 2007)

1 - Is he on his own?

2 - Just carrying a bag.

1 - Let's have a look, shall we?


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 5, 2007)

Damn! I knew every movie until that one.. Hmm..*thinks*

Lock stock and two smoking barrels??


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 5, 2007)

Ok..
1-I want to play a game...
2-Let the game begin...
Heh..I can't remember many more lines... but that should be enough.


----------



## wardy (Feb 5, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Ok..
> 1-I want to play a game...
> 2-Let the game begin...
> Heh..I can't remember many more lines... but that should be enough.



saw 1 or 2


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 5, 2007)

wardy said:


> saw 1 or 2



Yah..


----------



## wardy (Feb 5, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Yah..



you do another i cant think of anything lol.


----------



## krissy78 (Feb 5, 2007)

1 i'll give you 200
2 each
1 no for the whole lot


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 5, 2007)

Don't know that one either... I could cheat..but that sucks.


----------



## krissy78 (Feb 5, 2007)

a hint: think snow


----------



## krissy78 (Feb 6, 2007)

ok this was snow dogs
can anyone think of something for the next one


----------



## slim6y (Feb 6, 2007)

1. You get me slapped with a fine, you argue with the customers and I have to patch everything up, you get us thrown out of a funeral by violating the corpse, and then to top it off, you ruin my relationship. I mean, what's your encore? Do you, like, (words removed) my mother while pouring sugar in my gas tank?


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 7, 2007)

Clerks ( great movie)


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 7, 2007)

1.Sir, can I trouble you for a warm glass of milk? It helps me go to sleep. 
*2.* You can trouble me for a warm glass of shut-the-hell-up. Now, you will go to sleep or I will put you to sleep. Check out the name tag. You're in my world now, grandma. :lol:


----------



## brucey (Feb 7, 2007)

i dont no if anyone nos this movie


----------



## brucey (Feb 7, 2007)

ah happy gilmore


----------



## brucey (Feb 7, 2007)

1. we shot them under rule 303
1. shoot straight ya ?, dont make a mess of it
1. its a new war george, a new wor for a new centry


----------



## slim6y (Feb 7, 2007)

An aussie movie aye... Breaker Morant (and I'm a kiwi pffffft)


----------



## slim6y (Feb 7, 2007)

1. It was like slow motion. He leaves his seat and goes through the windshield, headfirst straight into the tree, right? And then bounces back through the windshield. And by the time we got to him, he was just sitting there, trying to scream with his face ripped off. 

1. What's the matter?

That should be enough...


----------



## lacemonitor (Feb 7, 2007)

Mad Max


----------



## slim6y (Feb 7, 2007)

too easy


----------



## lacemonitor (Feb 7, 2007)

1. i know u dont smoke weed, i know dis. but im gonna get you HIGH today. cause it's friday you aint got no job and you haven't got anything to do 

Great movie and a dead give away lol


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Feb 7, 2007)

Friday


----------



## slim6y (Feb 7, 2007)

Ummm FRIDAY


----------



## slim6y (Feb 7, 2007)

ahhh beaten to it by the guy who can only post once every 15 minutes


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 7, 2007)

1. No I will not make out with you. Did ya hear that? this girl wants to make out with me in the middle of class. You got Chlorophyll Man up there talking about God knows what and all she can talk about is making out with me. I'm here to learn, everybody, not to make out with you. Go on with the chlorophyll.


----------



## Adzo (Feb 7, 2007)

Billy Madison


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 7, 2007)

Thats right Adzo, now your turn..


----------



## Adzo (Feb 8, 2007)

This one only needs one line.
"Are you going to bark all day little doggy, or you gonna bite?"


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 8, 2007)

Resevoir Dogs


1. Last time i swam this channel i was your age...... so im ****** either way!


----------



## NRE-808 (Feb 8, 2007)

the rock - Sean Connery


----------



## NRE-808 (Feb 8, 2007)

i cant think of a movie to quote lines from so its up to anyone to take it from here


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm a god. I'm not *the* God... I don't think.

IsK


----------



## slim6y (Feb 8, 2007)

Groundhog day (I think)


----------



## slim6y (Feb 8, 2007)

1. (French accent) Soon you will know what it is like to be defeated by the hands of someone who is truly better than you. As William Blake wrote, "The cut worm forgives the plow." 
2. (American) Well, just let me quote the late, great, Colonel Sanders. Who said, "I'm too drunk to taste this chicken."


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 8, 2007)

Talledaga nights


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 8, 2007)

1- Oh, hello, Kate. I wasn't aware I was paying you to "socialize". 
2- You're not. I'm off the clock. 
1- Well, isn't that convenient for you? And the clock. :lol:


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 8, 2007)

Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story

IsK


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 8, 2007)

1 There goes a thousand dollars. 
2 Your shoes cost a thousand dollars? 
1 That one did.

IsK


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 8, 2007)

The Game (great movie, watched it again only 2 days ago).


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 8, 2007)

1- In case you didn't notice I'm a mother****ing dwarf, so unless you got a forklift handy, maybe you should lend a hand hmm? 

2- That figures. You want all kind of set-asides. Special treatment 'cause you're handicapped. You're all the same. 

1- Special treatment? I'm 3-foot-****ing-tall you *******! It's a matter of physics. Draw me a sketch of how I get him to the car, huh?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 8, 2007)

Bad Santa (BRILLIANT) (am I right?)


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 8, 2007)

you got it


----------



## Gordon (Feb 8, 2007)

1. hi my name is dory
2. (in whale) dooooooooo yyyyyyyyyyyooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuu kkkkknnnnnnnnnooooooooowwwwwwwwww hhhhhhhoooooooowwwwww ttttttooooooo ggggggggggeeeeeeettttttttt ttttttttoooooooooooo sssssssssyyyyyyyyyyyddddddddddnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyy hhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaarrrrrbbbbbbbooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrr
3. If you touch that boat with one fin your in big trouble!


----------



## dellywatts (Feb 8, 2007)

Finding Nemo!!!!!!!


----------



## dellywatts (Feb 8, 2007)

1. Oh, Keithy. I always thought I was a good bloke.
2. Ha. What did you ever do that was good?
3. Well, I bashed you. That was good, wasn't it? It was good for a bit of a giggle anyway.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 8, 2007)

yay


----------



## Hsut77 (Feb 8, 2007)

dellywatts said:


> 1. Oh, Keithy. I always thought I was a good bloke.
> 2. Ha. What did you ever do that was good?
> 3. Well, I bashed you. That was good, wasn't it? It was good for a bit of a giggle anyway.



I know that one!! Chopper!!


----------



## dellywatts (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep!


----------



## Hsut77 (Feb 8, 2007)

1. They wanna throw me in the garbage. 

2. Why don't you give them a good punch in the nose, eh?

3. Oh, I dunno.


----------



## dellywatts (Feb 8, 2007)

hmmmm......thinking


----------



## Hsut77 (Feb 8, 2007)

Come on it a bit "old school" but everyone should have watched it as some stage in their life.


----------



## dellywatts (Feb 8, 2007)

I have no idea :?


----------



## Hsut77 (Feb 8, 2007)

2 hours is long enough to guess. "The Never Ending Story". Otherwise know as the APS Hybrid debate........


----------



## Magpie (Feb 8, 2007)

Why is it that whenever I check this thread there's nothing to answer?
Shouldn't you supply the next question when you answer one?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 8, 2007)

Hsut77 answered his own tough one!!!


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 8, 2007)

1- You heard of this thing, the 8-Minute Abs? 
2- Yeah, sure, 8-Minute Abs. Yeah, the excercise video. 
1- Yeah, this is going to blow that right out of the water. Listen to this: 7... Minute... Abs.


----------



## slim6y (Feb 8, 2007)

oooooh.. oooooh something about mary?


----------



## slim6y (Feb 8, 2007)

1. Mr. (name removed for obvious reasons), I would never have sex with you, ever! If you were the last man on earth and I was the last woman on earth, and the future of the human race depended on our having sex, simply for procreation, I still would not have sex with you. 

2.What's your point, Vanessa?


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 8, 2007)

Austin powers (the first one i think)

Am i right


----------



## slim6y (Feb 8, 2007)

yes, the first one... Too easy...


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 8, 2007)

1- How tall are you, private?
2- Sir, five foot, nine, sir!
1- Five foot, nine, I didn't know they stacked sh** that high


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 8, 2007)

Full Metal Jacket!

1. i love the smell of napalm in the morning!
1. smells like victory


----------



## ZION (Feb 8, 2007)

Apocalypse Now 

1. So, you know, try to show a little respect.
2. You know, if you wanted to scare the kid, you could have just pulled a gun on him.
1. Yeah, I know, you know...kids. You want to have one of those?


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 8, 2007)

i couldent remember the name!
Go then ZION put one out there


----------



## ZION (Feb 8, 2007)

lol yeah i forgot - it's there now.


----------



## Gobo (Feb 8, 2007)

is it jurassic park 1


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 8, 2007)

Ithink your right Gobo


----------



## Gobo (Feb 8, 2007)

well i'll just assume i got it right and take my turn

1- You didn't think it was going to be that easy did you?
2- You know for a second there, yeah, i kind of did
1/2- Trix are for kids


----------



## NRE-808 (Feb 8, 2007)

kill bill 2

still cant think of a movie to quote... someone else take the lead


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 8, 2007)

1- Man, that was the most acid I ever saw anyone take at one time, man.
2- Acid! Man, I don't mess with that ****, man. A guy in my neighborhood took some once, his head swelled up and everything, man! 
1- Ho, ho, ho; man, I hope you're not planning on doing anything for the next couple of months.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 8, 2007)

hahaha 

Up In Smoke!!

classic!


ok how about......

1. We should have a dope-a-thon, You know try to raise money for like all the people that lost there crops!


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 8, 2007)

Still Smokin..

"Don't you know eating fast food makes girls fart?"


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 8, 2007)

Jay and silent bob strike back:lol: fav movie.

someone else have a go


----------



## rubydimond (Feb 8, 2007)

1 if your not first your last"
2 shake and bake


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 8, 2007)

Talladega Nights

"The greatest trick the devil ever pulled, was convincing people he didn't exist."


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 8, 2007)

Actually that might be ".. convincing the world he doesn't exist"?


----------



## rubydimond (Feb 8, 2007)

the devil advocate


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok here it goes.

1. God no, it smells like, like a used diaper... filled with... Indian food. Oh, excuse me. 
2. They've done studies, you know. 60% of the time, it works every time. 
3. I would like to extend to you an invitation to the pants party. 


THIS IS THE FUNNIEST MOVIE ON THE PLANET!!!!


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 8, 2007)

Anchorman: The Legend Of Ron Burgundy

This one will get stump you all...

"Have you ever taken anything seriously in your life?"
"Yeah, pot and ecstacy."


----------



## MDPython (Feb 8, 2007)

1 You wanna play ruff OK,
1 "Say hello to my little friend!"

Now thats a good movie:lol: Ya got me MrB:?


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 8, 2007)

Scarface?


----------



## Adzo (Feb 8, 2007)

No one guessed MrB's
Its "The usual suspects" yeah?


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 8, 2007)

You're right Adzo.


----------



## MDPython (Feb 8, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> Scarface?



Ofcourse why the ? Too easy

Yours though, im still thinking?:lol:

mmm the usual suspects? have too get it out....


----------



## NRE-808 (Feb 8, 2007)

1 - 'J' as in the bird?
2 - 'Jack' as in the box?

This is going to be a toughy... one of my favourite movies but not a block buster...


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 8, 2007)

I've only seen Scarface once, so wasn't sure.


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 8, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> This one will get stump you all...
> 
> "Have you ever taken anything seriously in your life?"
> "Yeah, pot and ecstacy."


 
I'd better give a hint. It wasn't a block buster and is about a year old. it's a british film, horror/comedy, and stars one of the lads from Human Traffic.


----------



## MDPython (Feb 8, 2007)

Isnt it, "The usual suspect" 

Not that ive seen it but i think Adzo gave it away:lol:


----------



## NRE-808 (Feb 9, 2007)

anyone will to take a crack at mine...? or was i out of turn..........?

if so... many sorrows as i thought it was left open


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 9, 2007)

no idea! thats a hard one mate


----------



## brucey (Feb 9, 2007)

yer im stuffed


----------



## splitty (Feb 9, 2007)

My First Mister


----------

